# Ecran bleu en permanence



## Benzoiiit (5 Février 2012)

Salut à tous !
J'ai un problème avec mon iPhone 4 sous iOS 5.0.1.
J'ai tenté d'installer H1Siri et lorsque j'ai redémarré mon iPhone, j'ai un écran bleu qui reste en permanence.
Pas moyen de rallumer ou même le branché à mon Mac, il ne le détecte pas...
Est-ce que quelqu'un a déjà eu ça ou aurait une idée ?
Merci


----------



## MaaximeC. (6 Février 2012)

Salut!

A tu essayés de mettre ton iPod en mode DFU ?

Si tu n'a pas essayé, fait comme sa :



> - Ouvre iTunes, branche ton iPod puis éteint le.
> - Une fois éteint avec iTune ouvert, maintient les touches HOME (bouton du milieu) + Power (bouton du haut) pendant 10 secondes.
> - Apres les 10 secondes, la pomme Apple devrait apparaître, relâche le bouton Power (celui du haut) mais reste appuyer sur HOME.



Bon par contre il faudra obligatoirement restaurer, j&#8217;espère que tu as fait une sauvegarde au préalable


----------

